# RAW + JPEG



## Zanthe

*Operating System: Lightroom Classic CC (version 7.2)*

So I shot some RAW + JEPG images.

Trying to figure out how to compare the two images side-by-side in LIgthtroom Classic CC.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Do you mean see them both when imported? Go to the Lightroom preferences, General tab and check 'Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos'. For folders of already imported images you'll have to right-click the folder and choose 'synchronise Folder' to get the JPEGs to appear.

Or did you already do that and do you now want to see them side by side? Select them both, then press the 'N' key.


----------



## Rob_Cullen

"Compare" is available in the Library module. Select two photos and click on the [X/Y]  icon on the Tool Bar. (T to toggle tool bar visible)
There is also "Survey" view [N] where you view several photos together in the Library window.

"Reference View" is available in the Develop module. Select one photo that will be the 'Active' photo that you are developing (eg. the raw), click on [R/A] icon on the tool bar, then drag another photo (eg. the JPG) from the filmstrip onto the Reference cell.


----------



## Zanthe

Thanks. Thought I had tried that but guess not.

Anyway it works!


----------

